# Mackie SR24.4 VLZ Pro



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

The Mackie SR24.4 VLZ Pro mixing console was stolen from my church in Kitchener.

It's a 24 channel mixer, if the person was dumb, they left the channel lables on (piano, guitars, mics etc...) if they took them off, the labels were on long enough to leave residue on channel 1-4, 12-18, 21-24.

I have let Sherwood and L&M know about it. If anyone sees it on Kijiji or anywhere, else, please let me know.

No serial #, and that is a lesson we learned...our new one will be logged and recorded with the church office.

Thanks!

~Andrew


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sorry to hear about this Andrew....and from a church no less !!

Bump to the top.

Dave


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

*Second Break In*

Church was broken into again on Sunday night.

4 Sennhesier wireless handheld microphones, HP Desktop, LCD monitor were stolen...

~Andrew


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

hey Andrew...I pm'd you last week........seems like you guys have someone very very near your church........they just unloaded the last lot and then took an order list and returned............nothins showing on kijiji as yet.....might also check angusaudio in Cambridge.........I guess there's nothing sacred anymore.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Riff,

I thought I replied, I may have to take you up on it, we are tapping some resources locally, and if those don't pan out, I will let you know.

It sucks...the biggest pain the rear is the time it takes me and the stress it adds, I mean it's all covered by insurance, but I know I have to source, order, install etc...argh!!!!!!

~Andrew


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

ya but it's all for a good cause....and.....you're racking up points for later....lol


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

I should have left my Firebird there for them to steal so I could finally off load it


----------

